# Weekly Competition 2021-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F R U' R2 F U' F2 U2 R2 U'
*2. *U2 F' U' R2 F' R U' R' F U' F'
*3. *U2 R' F' R2 U2 F U' F R U' R'
*4. *U' R F' R' U2 R U' R2 F' R' F
*5. *R' F U2 F U2 F U' F U' R2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L F' D' F2 B2 R' D F' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2
*2. *D' U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L U' R' F' U L2 U F' R2 D L
*3. *F' L2 U F B L F U' F B2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 L2
*4. *R2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B U2 D' L D2 F' D L2 R' B2 D
*5. *U' F' L' F2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 L U2 R' F2 B R2 U' L F' R B

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 F L B' R2 U2 B' R' L' Rw2 U' L2 Uw2 Fw2 F R2 Uw2 U F' D' F' Uw2 Rw D2 R2 Fw2 Rw' U Fw Rw2 L' B'
*2. *L' B' U2 F2 U2 B' R' U F D2 U2 F D2 B U2 R2 B2 D Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 R Uw2 D' B2 U2 Rw2 F2 D' U2 Fw' R U' R' F2 Uw L2 D2 Rw2 F Rw' Fw2 L'
*3. *B' D F2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 R D L B L2 D' B2 Rw2 U Fw2 B' Uw2 R2 F2 D' Rw2 L2 B2 D' B' Rw' B' Rw2 U' L2 Uw2 Fw' Rw Uw2 R2 Uw' D2
*4. *F D' F U2 R B F' D' R' D B F2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 U' L Uw2 L R' D2 R' D' Rw2 L Fw U R' D2 F' Rw2 Uw2 L Uw Rw U' Fw' R
*5. *F' L' U R2 F U2 B2 U L' F L2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 Uw2 F' R Uw2 B2 R F' D2 B L2 Uw2 B R2 Uw B2 L' Fw2 F2 Rw D' Fw' B2 Uw' B2 L

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 F2 B2 U' Bw' L' B F' R Dw' R' D Uw Fw' Rw' Dw D2 L' B2 U2 Bw2 F2 Dw2 L R F R' U Dw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 R' Dw2 B2 Lw Fw' U2 Uw' Lw2 Bw2 B' Lw' B Dw L' Bw U2 Lw2 D F2 Uw2 Lw B2 R Uw' Lw' B2 Rw' Bw2
*2. *F2 Bw' Rw2 F2 Uw' L' Uw' R2 U Bw U' Uw2 Lw Bw2 Uw' L' Dw' U Fw Bw' Dw B2 Fw U D Lw2 R2 L' D2 Uw2 Lw' B' R D Rw' Lw' U2 Lw Uw' Dw' D2 Bw' Lw2 Fw' Dw' Bw R' Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw' B2 Uw' Lw2 Fw2 L Bw2 Uw Dw U'
*3. *Uw F Lw' Rw2 F' B Lw2 D' Rw' Lw' Bw F Rw L2 B' Lw2 F L' Rw Bw U Dw' B' R F' Rw' Fw2 U2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw L2 R2 D' Lw2 F2 Lw2 U' Uw' Fw Dw' U' Uw' L' Lw2 Uw L' Rw' R2 D2 Rw2 Fw' Lw' Fw Uw Bw Fw F2 Lw2 Rw'
*4. *Rw2 B' Rw' R' Uw2 D' U2 L' B2 F2 Dw Lw2 R' Dw' Bw Lw Rw' R2 L' Dw' L Fw' Rw2 Dw' Uw L2 Uw2 Lw' R' Uw B' Lw2 Rw' Uw2 D B' Lw F D' Bw' R' Uw2 D2 B2 Fw' L Dw Lw2 Rw Dw2 R' F Dw' Fw' B' U L2 Lw2 U2 Bw'
*5. *Dw' R2 Fw' R2 Rw2 L' Fw' R2 U2 F2 R2 Uw' Fw2 B' Rw Uw' R2 Bw' Fw B2 L' D2 R' U Dw B' Lw U L U' F2 D R2 Bw2 U' R' Fw' U Fw' Uw2 F Rw2 F' D Fw L Dw Bw D2 L R2 Lw' Fw2 R2 L' Bw' D2 F' Lw2 Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw' Rw Lw' R 3Fw' Uw Dw' U Rw F2 3Uw U Lw F Bw Dw2 3Rw Bw U' R2 D' 3Uw U' Lw' 3Rw' Uw2 U 3Fw2 Rw Fw' Uw' B Uw2 Dw2 Fw' Rw B Dw' L' 3Fw' U' Uw2 3Fw 3Uw2 U Bw2 R' Dw D2 Lw 3Fw2 R' L2 F2 Lw2 R' L2 F 3Fw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 L Lw2 Uw' F2 3Uw' Uw2 F D Lw B 3Uw Lw2 3Uw' Fw' R' B' Lw2 Uw2
*2. *D2 L2 Bw2 3Fw F U2 Lw F2 L2 Fw2 D Fw' Dw 3Rw2 L2 Rw Bw' R 3Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 U' Dw B2 F' Bw2 Lw2 U' R2 Uw B' U' L2 D Uw2 F2 Rw Uw2 L' Bw' Dw D2 Bw' Uw Bw2 B2 D Dw' L2 Fw Dw' 3Uw2 L Fw' Uw' B' U' 3Fw Dw2 R 3Uw2 B' 3Fw2 Dw2 L2 Uw L' U2 3Rw R' B F Lw2 3Rw' R F' Lw Rw Fw2 Bw'
*3. *Dw2 3Rw' L U' 3Rw 3Uw' Dw' 3Rw F 3Rw Lw2 3Uw' B Lw B2 Bw R Bw 3Fw2 D2 3Fw' U2 R2 Fw2 Uw' Lw' Rw' F' U L2 Uw' Bw F' Uw' F' L2 3Fw' U L' Bw D2 B L U2 F' Lw' F2 Bw Lw Bw' F' 3Rw U 3Rw' F Dw B Dw Fw' 3Rw2 Uw' Bw' D2 U2 Rw2 D2 B' Lw2 3Uw2 Dw Fw 3Uw Bw2 D' F Dw' F2 Bw' Fw2 Rw'
*4. *L' U Bw2 B Lw U2 3Fw U 3Fw Bw' 3Uw' Fw2 B2 3Fw' Uw' F2 U2 Fw' Dw2 R2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 Bw L Bw' D2 3Fw F2 Uw Bw Lw' Dw2 Fw U' Dw B2 R2 L2 Lw2 F2 U2 D 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw2 F' U' Rw 3Uw' Uw Dw' B 3Rw Uw2 3Rw2 Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw2 U' F' L Dw2 3Uw2 Rw' D' F L' R' B Dw2 L F2 Bw 3Rw2 Bw'
*5. *Rw D' Rw R' Bw' R B' Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Uw2 3Fw' Rw' B R Dw Bw2 B2 Lw' 3Fw2 F' Lw2 Uw' F 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw Lw2 U' Lw B' Dw 3Fw Uw' D B Fw2 U 3Uw' B' Uw2 3Rw F Dw' Bw2 Rw2 F' D' Bw' U2 R2 Fw' U' F2 Rw B' Dw Fw Bw' 3Fw' Rw F2 Rw2 3Uw D2 Bw 3Uw D Rw B' Dw' 3Uw2 L D2 Rw Dw B' Fw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Fw' 3Rw 3Dw 3Lw' Fw Lw' R' 3Dw Bw' F L2 Lw' R Rw U2 Bw Dw' Fw2 Rw' U F' 3Fw Rw' D Rw 3Dw Bw' R' 3Bw' L' 3Fw2 B L Lw' 3Dw2 3Uw' Rw' 3Bw2 B2 Dw Bw' D' F2 Uw2 Fw Dw 3Lw' U' Lw Dw2 3Lw' Fw2 Dw' 3Dw Uw' B' Dw2 D2 Fw Uw 3Lw D Fw2 L' R U 3Lw R 3Fw' Fw Dw2 Lw2 3Bw D2 Bw2 3Rw2 B' 3Bw' F2 Uw2 Dw2 D 3Bw' Lw' 3Dw Fw2 3Bw2 Dw 3Lw2 Uw D' Dw 3Lw' Fw' 3Dw' R2 3Bw2 Lw 3Uw B2
*2. *R' 3Lw' 3Dw F' 3Rw2 B 3Rw2 Lw' 3Lw' U Fw' Dw' 3Dw Bw2 R 3Bw Bw Rw 3Rw2 3Bw Rw2 Uw2 Lw Dw' 3Dw Fw 3Rw' Bw Dw' 3Bw' B2 Dw2 3Fw Rw 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw2 Rw' Dw2 3Fw2 Fw' R Dw Bw' 3Fw' U' 3Bw' 3Lw' Uw2 3Dw B2 3Dw' U2 Dw' 3Fw' F' Bw Lw 3Fw2 3Uw Bw2 Fw F Uw2 3Dw2 Dw 3Rw2 L2 3Fw' 3Lw 3Uw' Uw 3Dw' D' Lw2 3Bw2 L2 3Uw' F' Uw' 3Bw' L Bw2 L' 3Fw2 R2 D2 B2 Rw2 U' Fw2 3Rw D' B' L' 3Uw 3Lw B' 3Dw2 L
*3. *3Fw 3Bw2 Fw2 Lw 3Uw2 L' Lw' R' 3Dw' Bw Rw2 3Fw' D' 3Lw2 Uw' Rw Lw2 3Dw L' Dw' Fw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 U' Lw2 D' 3Lw' 3Uw' Lw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 Dw' R2 B' Rw2 Lw' Uw B' 3Bw' U Fw2 Lw 3Dw F' Fw B' R' Fw Bw' Uw2 D' Bw2 3Rw' 3Dw R 3Lw2 B' 3Rw' 3Dw 3Rw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw2 3Rw' U' L Lw2 B2 R' 3Lw2 3Fw 3Lw Lw' Uw D' 3Dw2 Bw 3Lw' 3Bw' L' B' D2 U2 R Bw' D2 3Rw' Fw U' 3Dw2 3Uw2 Bw2 D 3Uw2 3Dw Uw U 3Rw2 Fw2 L2
*4. *B' 3Bw 3Rw 3Lw 3Bw' Dw' L 3Rw2 3Bw2 B 3Dw U' 3Lw 3Rw U Fw B2 3Bw' U2 3Uw Lw2 3Fw2 B L' Dw' B' F2 R 3Fw 3Bw' Rw 3Bw2 3Lw2 L2 3Dw2 3Lw2 Dw 3Fw' Uw2 B' Lw2 Dw F Fw R' B2 F2 Dw' 3Rw D2 3Bw Lw2 D2 Dw' 3Rw Bw' R Lw Uw2 F2 R 3Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw 3Uw' 3Lw' L 3Dw U 3Fw B2 Bw' 3Bw F2 Lw' B2 F Lw2 3Dw2 Bw D' Bw 3Uw' 3Fw R2 L' 3Bw Bw D U2 Lw' R2 Fw' Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw Lw' D 3Bw
*5. *3Fw2 3Dw B 3Dw R B 3Dw2 B2 Bw' 3Lw 3Fw' 3Dw2 L2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Dw B2 Lw' 3Dw Uw2 3Bw2 F' 3Fw Dw' 3Rw R' D2 3Fw2 L Rw2 D 3Uw2 3Lw' Lw2 F' 3Rw Fw 3Fw Uw' L U Bw2 Uw D R2 3Dw' Rw2 Bw' 3Dw' Fw 3Rw' U Dw Bw' 3Rw' 3Lw' Fw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Lw' F2 Dw B2 F' 3Dw' Dw' Fw' Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw Fw L' 3Dw' Dw 3Rw2 F D' 3Dw2 Rw2 Dw Lw' 3Dw2 R2 U' Uw2 Bw 3Bw2 L F 3Uw' 3Bw R Uw' 3Bw2 Lw' F 3Fw' B' Uw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F R2 U2 R' U R U' R' F R2
*2. *R' F' U2 F U' F U2 F' R U R'
*3. *R' U' F' R2 U' R' U2 R' F U R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L' U2 B2 L' R' F' D L2 U' F R' Uw'
*2. *R' B L2 B' D2 B D R' F2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' B U Rw' Uw2
*3. *R F R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' D' B R2 B F2 U B' D2 Rw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U' R' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L' U2 R F' B D' L2 Rw2 D R2 Uw2 Fw2 B L2 F' Rw2 R2 Uw2 D' F R Fw2 Rw' D' F' Uw' Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw F' x2 y2
*2. *R F2 U L' F2 B2 D2 B2 R L2 U2 B2 R2 F' U B' R F2 B2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L' D' Rw2 L U' Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 D' F R2 Fw' L2 Uw F' U Fw' Rw Uw2 U z' y'
*3. *D R' U' L F2 L' B' F' L' F' R2 F' R2 U2 D2 B' D2 B' D' Rw2 U Fw2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 L' Uw2 Rw2 L2 Fw' L' D2 Fw' D2 Fw' Rw F Rw2 Uw2 F Rw' x2 y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L Bw Uw L' D2 Bw2 D Lw' Bw2 L B2 R F Rw B2 L D' Rw R Lw' F Bw' Dw R Uw Dw' F' L' Lw2 Uw U2 Fw Rw2 Lw' Bw Rw2 R' D R2 Dw' L' Uw2 B' Bw L2 U L Lw2 Rw2 F2 Fw' R' Uw U' Fw B Bw' Uw' Rw 3Fw'
*2. *D Dw2 Lw' Fw' F2 B' D2 L D' U2 Rw' D' Uw' Lw Uw' Bw Dw' Uw' L Uw' U Dw B F' R2 F2 Bw Lw F Dw' Lw' D2 Fw B Bw' R Rw2 Bw F2 Dw2 Fw U' Fw' Uw' L2 U2 Fw' Dw Lw2 U' Uw Rw2 L2 U' Uw Lw Rw2 F Bw D' 3Rw2
*3. *L D' F' D2 B2 Lw2 U2 Lw' F' U2 R F2 Bw' Dw L' Uw2 Lw' Dw2 R' L2 Uw L2 D' Lw U' Uw2 Bw' Uw U' B' Uw Lw2 U' B' R2 Dw2 R2 Lw2 Dw Fw U2 B2 Bw2 D R' Fw2 D Bw B2 Uw' Rw Bw F2 Dw2 B Lw' Dw L' Dw L2 3Rw 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Rw' B' D' R' 3Uw2 R2 Fw U2 Uw2 Dw Fw 3Uw' Lw' U2 F' Dw 3Fw2 U' Fw 3Uw Lw2 3Rw2 R2 Dw' Rw2 Bw' L' Bw' U2 R2 3Rw2 B' Uw U' 3Fw' 3Uw2 B 3Fw2 Lw' Bw 3Uw D' Rw2 U' 3Uw Fw' D R' 3Rw' F' 3Uw' Uw 3Rw U 3Uw' Bw' Dw' Lw2 B' Uw 3Uw 3Fw Dw L D2 Fw Lw Uw' R' Bw' F R D2 Dw2 L2 3Fw2 Rw Lw L 3Rw2 z' y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Lw2 Uw 3Uw Lw2 3Dw' Lw L' F2 D F U' Dw2 Rw Lw2 Dw R B Uw2 Dw' Rw Lw' 3Fw2 B' U2 3Bw Uw' U2 3Uw2 3Rw 3Dw2 3Bw B' Lw L2 3Lw Rw 3Fw' 3Lw B D' 3Fw2 Uw2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Bw' B' F L2 Fw 3Rw' 3Dw2 R2 L2 Fw Uw' 3Bw2 L R Uw2 3Fw2 U2 B2 3Uw' Fw Dw' 3Lw' 3Fw2 R 3Uw' 3Fw' Rw Bw Uw B' D2 3Dw Lw 3Lw' Dw2 3Fw 3Lw L 3Fw2 Fw' D 3Fw' Fw2 R2 F' Lw2 Uw2 L' 3Uw' Dw' B 3Uw' Fw x y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D F' L D2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 L' R' D2 F' U B2 D L2 D Rw Uw
*2. *U B D2 L' U2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' B' F' L2 R D' R2 U Fw'
*3. *B' U2 L D' L U' B L' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 B D Rw Uw
*4. *F' L2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 F' D' F' L' D B' F' R D2 Rw
*5. *B2 D2 L U2 R' B2 F2 L2 F2 R' U' R' F2 D2 R B U2 L F' Uw
*6. *F D' R F R F L D2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 R B' Rw Uw
*7. *D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F L2 F L U' L2 D2 F R' D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 Uw'
*8. *L' F U' L' B2 D B' D L2 U2 B D2 L2 F L2 B L2 U' F Rw Uw
*9. *D' R2 D L' U' B2 D F2 B L' D' B2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 Fw'
*10. *L F U D2 F' D B2 L F2 D2 L2 D F2 D' R2 D L2 U' F Uw'
*11. *R2 B R2 L' D2 F' L2 F2 L U R2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 R F2 U2 Fw Uw2
*12. *F' L' F' U B' L2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B L' U R2 D L2 B2 F Rw Uw'
*13. *B R' B' L' F' B2 U' F2 U2 L' U2 B' R2 U2 F B' D2 F2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*14. *R2 D' B2 R B2 D2 L' D2 L2 R' F2 L2 U' R2 B L D2 B D
*15. *B D' R' F2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 L D' L' B' D L2 F D' R2 Uw2
*16. *L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L U B2 R' F2 L D R2 F2 U' F' Rw
*17. *B R2 U' L' F' R2 F U' B2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' L D2 Rw2
*18. *B R2 D B2 F2 U F2 D' B U' B R2 B2 F' D' U R' U Fw' Uw2
*19. *L2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R' B F' U B R2 B2 U2 Fw'
*20. *B2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 D L U' B D' L' R U R F2 D' R2 F' Uw
*21. *D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 B R' F2 L' F U B R2 U' R' B' Rw2 Uw'
*22. *U' L U B2 F2 D' F2 D U' L F2 D' B L D' R2 B L2 F Rw Uw'
*23. *B' L U L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' B R F' L' R2 D2 U' B U' Rw Uw2
*24. *D2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 B D' B F' U' F' R2 D' R U' B2 L' U' Fw Uw2
*25. *R2 B' D' F U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 L' U L2 D U2 L2 B L2 Fw' Uw
*26. *D2 R B U B2 U2 L' D F L B2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 B2 L2 F' Rw Uw
*27. *R2 D' B L' D2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 B' D B2 F L2 D R Fw Uw'
*28. *D F2 B' R' U2 R U B U' B' D2 B' U2 B L2 D2 F D' F2 Rw' Uw
*29. *D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 R F' D F2 U2 B' R2 U' R B' D Rw'
*30. *D2 U2 L2 U F2 D L' B' L U' L2 R' U' L U' F2 L B Uw2
*31. *B2 R' L2 U R2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 R' B' R B U2 L' R' B' Rw2
*32. *L U R' U2 R B2 L D2 L U R B F L B F D F' Rw' Uw'
*33. *U L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R B D2 F L' D' L2 B U2 B' Rw Uw'
*34. *R B2 R' F2 U' D' L2 F R D L2 U F2 U L2 D R2 D B' Rw2 Uw'
*35. *B R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 R D2 B U F L' F2 D2 F L' Fw Uw2
*36. *F B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U' R U B R B Uw
*37. *R2 D2 B' D' L F U' D F' D2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 F B R2 Uw2
*38. *U' R' U F R2 F2 D2 R' D2 R D2 L B' R D' F2 U F2 L2 Fw Uw
*39. *D2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 L' D F D2 F2 U2 L' U R' Fw
*40. *R2 F2 D L2 U L2 U' R F' L U R U2 R' B F' R F2 U' Rw'
*41. *D U2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 L' D2 R' U' B' F' U' L' F D2 Fw Uw2
*42. *F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D F D' B U2 L' D' L' B' F Rw' Uw
*43. *F R' U' B' L' B2 R D F2 L2 D' R2 B U2 B U Rw Uw
*44. *F2 B' U' R' B U' L' U2 B R2 B' U' R2 D B2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*45. *F' R F2 L D L' U' B U B' D2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 R2
*46. *R U' R2 F D2 B2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 L B R U' R' U2 L' R' D' Rw2 Uw2
*47. *B D2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 D' F2 U' L R' B R' U2 L R2 Uw2
*48. *D' B U F' L B2 R B2 R' D2 L' R' U F L' B' U2 R2 U2 Rw Uw'
*49. *F L B' D2 R' F' R L D' B2 U' F' D2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B' R2 Uw'
*50. *L D2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 R B U F' R2 F2 L' U F' D' L U Rw
*51. *U' R' U L' R F2 L U2 F2 R' B' L2 B' D B D L' B2 Rw' Uw2
*52. *L F R' L2 U F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' B F L D2 F D2 B R' U' Rw Uw'
*53. *F L' D2 B' R2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 R' B L2 B2 U R B' L U' Rw2 Uw2
*54. *U R B2 R D2 U2 L' F L' B' D' R' U' L R' U' L' Fw Uw
*55. *D' R' D2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B R2 U2 B2 R' F' L' B2 U F Rw' Uw'
*56. *R2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 F' D R' U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B' R Fw
*57. *L2 B2 D L' B' U R' B' U L U2 B' L2 B R2 B2 U2 F' D2 Rw Uw'
*58. *F U2 B' U' R' F2 R2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R U' F' L' D2 F2 R' B2 Rw' Uw2
*59. *U2 B D2 F' D B2 R U' F2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 B' U Rw
*60. *F D L B U2 B D' L U2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B R B' Rw2
*61. *D' R' L2 B' L2 D L' R2 F B2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F U Fw Uw'
*62. *R' D' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 U F' D B' F' L' U2 F2 L Fw'
*63. *L U' R' U2 R' D B' U F D' R L' B2 L U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*64. *F2 D' F L' U R' L' D' L2 D F2 R2 B D2 B' R2 F' B' U' Rw' Uw
*65. *F2 U L B2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 B' U R2 U' F2 L' F2 L' Fw Uw
*66. *R B2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B R D' F L F R' D2 R' F Rw Uw2
*67. *F L2 F2 D2 R U2 L' D2 R' U2 R2 U2 B' U' R B2 R2 B2 D' Fw Uw2
*68. *L' F D2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 L' U2 L' B' R' D B' R2 B F2 R D2 Fw Uw2
*69. *F' B2 U' L U2 L' U' D R2 F2 R' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F D Rw' Uw
*70. *U2 F' D R' L' B U' R D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L B D B D Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' B2 U R' B' U R F2 U2 F' D L' F2 B2 L U2 R B2 U2
*2. *D B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R F' R2 D R' D F L B' U F' D2
*3. *R2 U' R F B2 U F' B R' U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 D2
*4. *F' R U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F R2 F U2 F D R' D' L U R U2 F
*5. *U2 B2 R F U2 F R2 B' U2 F2 R2 D L B R2 U' L U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R F L' D' B2 R2 L' F' B' D U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 R B2
*2. *B L' U2 B2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F' R F2 U' F U B' D
*3. *R U2 B2 R' F2 L' R2 B2 U B L' R' U2 B2 R2 F L R2 U
*4. *R2 F L2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 D B' F2 R F2 L' D R2
*5. *L F' B U B2 L' F D' B' U B2 U L2 U' D2 F2 L2 U' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' L U L2 D R' F' L2 U2 R2 D2 U2
*2. *B' F2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 B R' B F D2 R D2 F2 D'
*3. *L' B D L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' R D2 B2 D' F D' R U
*4. *F2 D F L2 D2 B R B2 U L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 B2 R' D
*5. *R2 D R2 D' R2 D F L B F2 L2 B U' R2 B D' L U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' R2 L' U R' D F' L D R' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' L2 D' L2 D L2 B2 R' B' D' B' F L D L2 F2 D' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' L F' L' D F2 B D' F B' D2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 L F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R U' F' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2
*3. *B2 R' L' D B' U2 R U B2 R2 B2 D' F R2 F U'
*4. *U2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 L B R' F' R' B' U F R B' Rw2 B U' D Rw2 B' Uw2 B Rw2 F2 R2 Fw2 F Rw' D Rw' L2 Uw Fw L' B2 Uw2 B' D2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F U2 R2 F' R2 U F R2 F R
*3. *F2 D2 L B2 L F2 U2 B2 L U' L2 U R U2 F' L U2 B'
*4. *L D F2 L D2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R2 U2 F' R D B' L' F2 L Fw2 D B' Rw2 F U' Rw2 F' Rw2 D2 Fw2 D F2 R Uw2 U' F' Fw Rw' Fw2 Rw D2 F' U'
*5. *Bw2 B' F' Dw' Bw' L2 Uw B' Fw' Dw' Rw' Lw2 Uw D Fw' Rw B' U Bw R Rw Uw2 Bw' L Uw L U F2 B' L Uw Rw' Bw' Dw Fw2 U Fw Bw2 Lw' F Dw2 Rw F2 Fw2 Rw2 D B' U' L Dw R' Rw Fw B' Dw' L Rw2 U' Lw Rw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U2 F R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R
*3. *R F' U2 F L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 B' R' D B R' F D' B U R
*4. *R B L' D2 U B D U B' U2 R U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R B2 R' Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 R Fw2 L U' R F2 D B2 Fw R Fw' B Uw U B L D' Rw
*5. *Uw U R2 Bw' U Uw' L' D' Fw2 Dw Uw2 F R B2 Rw B F Uw' Fw U' Fw Dw Uw2 F R' Uw Rw2 L' F B2 Fw' Uw U' L B2 Bw2 Rw' Bw2 B2 Uw Fw' F2 D2 Rw R2 Dw Bw L2 Rw Fw2 F2 Dw' Lw2 F Uw D' L Fw' B' Uw
*6. *3Rw Uw' 3Fw' L 3Uw' L' B2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw' Lw D2 Bw' Dw R' Lw Bw2 B' L' 3Rw Rw Dw2 3Rw R' Dw' Bw' Lw2 D' F2 3Uw Fw2 Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw U' 3Rw2 F' Fw Dw Fw' Dw U2 3Uw2 B Uw Rw' B' Lw' F2 U' Dw 3Rw' D' Bw2 3Uw Rw' Dw Bw' R' 3Uw2 Dw' L' 3Fw R' B R2 B Rw' Fw2 L U2 3Rw R2 F2 B U2 3Fw2 Dw2 Fw Lw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F' U F U2 F U2 F R2 U2
*3. *F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 R' U' L' F D U' R' B D
*4. *L' U' F' R2 B2 L U2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 D' R B2 L D2 F L Rw2 B' U2 Rw2 B D2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 U R2 F' L2 Rw F2 B D Uw' R' Uw Fw Uw Fw B'
*5. *Dw R2 Rw D' Fw' F' B2 U' Rw' U' F' Uw' F D2 L' R2 F' Lw D2 R Uw2 Dw Bw F2 B Rw2 Dw' D Bw Fw2 F D' Uw Rw2 B F' Rw R' Lw' Bw' R F' Dw Rw2 L Bw Fw' R' Lw' Dw' U' Rw Dw2 Lw' Fw2 B2 D B' F' D
*6. *B U R 3Rw D2 B2 3Fw' Bw' Uw 3Uw F' Lw2 Dw Uw2 L 3Rw B F2 Fw' D2 3Uw 3Rw2 B' Lw2 Uw U' Dw2 3Rw2 Fw2 Rw R2 F' L' Rw' 3Fw Lw L Bw2 U' Bw Lw2 Bw' 3Rw' R Bw2 L2 3Rw2 R D2 3Fw D' Lw2 R2 Dw' B Lw Fw2 Lw D' 3Uw2 Rw Dw D' Lw D2 F D Rw 3Rw' Uw2 Fw 3Uw2 Bw' B Dw Lw' R 3Fw2 Bw2 Uw
*7. *D' 3Uw' 3Bw2 B Bw' Dw U2 3Bw2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 F 3Fw' 3Uw2 D' 3Fw' Dw' Lw2 B' Rw' B2 F2 Uw' Rw B Lw Fw2 3Bw' 3Uw D Uw2 3Dw2 Rw 3Uw Bw' 3Dw U 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Lw2 L' Lw' D' 3Lw2 Rw D2 Rw2 F' B' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw' B2 3Dw Fw' Uw' 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Dw R D 3Rw Dw2 R2 3Rw' Dw F2 3Dw B' Lw2 Bw 3Dw2 Fw 3Lw2 L2 Fw2 L' Rw Bw' U2 R2 U2 3Lw 3Dw 3Rw2 Uw2 3Uw' Lw2 3Dw' D' U Rw' U R2 Bw2 D' L2 U'

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR5+ DL0+ UL4+ U6+ R3+ D6+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R3+ D1+ L5+ ALL3+ UR DR
*2. *UR3- DR2+ DL1+ UL0+ U0+ R0+ D5- L3- ALL4- y2 U1+ R6+ D4+ L6+ ALL6+ UR DR DL
*3. *UR3+ DR1- DL5- UL2+ U5- R5+ D3+ L6+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R4- D4- L0+ ALL0+ UR DL
*4. *UR3+ DR4+ DL4+ UL4- U5- R5+ D5- L0+ ALL2- y2 U5- R2- D3- L1- ALL4- UR DR
*5. *UR4- DR5+ DL6+ UL1- U2- R5- D1+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 U5+ R3- D1+ L3- ALL6+ DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U L R L' R L' U L U R u' l' r'
*2. *U B' R' U' B L' U L R U' R u l r' b'
*3. *U' L' B' L' R B R' B L U B u' l' r' b'
*4. *B' L U' L B U' R' B U' L' U' u l'
*5. *R' B' L R' B' U B' R' U L R' u' l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (-5,-3) / (0,-3)
*2. *(0,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-1,-4) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (4,-2)
*3. *(0,2) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,-2) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (6,-2) / (4,0) / (6,-4) /
*4. *(1,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (-4,-5) / (-1,0) / (-2,0)
*5. *(4,-3) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (4,-3) / (-3,-4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R' L R U L B' U' R U'
*2. *R U L B' U L B U' L' U B
*3. *B L R B' U L R' U' B' L' U'
*4. *R B L B' R' B L B' L' B' U'
*5. *B R U' R' B U' L' U' R L U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *BL2 BR2' U2 L2 F2 R' flip U2 R2' F2 R' BL2' L2 U2 BR2' R2 U' F' R F' U2 F U2 F2 U' F2' R
*2. *R' BL2 flip R2 BL2 L BL2 BR2' U2 BR2 flip U2 L2' F' BL2 U2' L2 U2 BR2 U2' R' F2' R2' F' R F' U R2 U' F R'
*3. *flip U F2 BR2' U2 R2' U2 F U2 flip BL2 L' BR BL' BR R2' BR2 U R2 U' R2 F' U F2' U2' R2' U2' F' U F
*4. *F2 flip L2' BR U2 R' U2' L BR flip L2' BL' U BL' L2' BR2' BL U F U2' F2' R2 F2' R U2 R2' U2 F' R2' U'
*5. *U F2 BR' U L' F' L' flip U2 BL' L2 BR R BR2' BL' BR2 F R2 U F2' R2 F' R2 F R F2' U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R2 F U' F U' F U2 R2 F' U'
*3. *D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 R F' L B D' R2 U R U L2 F'
*4. *F' R' F' U2 L' U L' B R B2 D2 U2 L D2 R B2 L' B2 L' B2 Rw2 B L Uw2 B' R B2 Uw2 U2 B2 L' B Uw' R' F2 L2 Uw' D Rw U Fw U Rw Fw2 R
*5. *D' R L Lw' B2 Lw L' U Dw Uw2 R Lw' Dw2 Uw2 F Bw2 R2 Fw2 R2 D' R' U2 Rw Lw' Bw2 Rw' R F' Bw2 Uw Dw2 Bw2 F' Fw' Rw2 Dw' B2 Dw' U F2 Dw2 F2 B2 Dw F2 Bw' U2 Lw2 U2 B Fw2 U F2 B Fw L Dw Rw' D Bw2
*OH. *B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R F2 L B2 F' U R D' U2 L D' F L B'
*Clock. *UR0+ DR1- DL5+ UL3+ U2- R5+ D3+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U2+ R1- D2+ L2+ ALL4+ DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B U' R U L' R' L B' L B' R' u' r
*Square-1. *(-5,-3) / (6,3) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,-1) / (-2,0) / (3,-4) / (0,-3)
*Skewb. *U R U B U R B L' R L' U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' b' l' b f' l' b' L' R' F L' B F' L'
*2. *L l b' l r b' r b' l' F' L' F R B F L R' B
*3. *L b r f' l b' L R F' R' F R B L
*4. *f l' b B' R l' r' b' B' F L' R' B' R' F R'
*5. *r f' F L r' f l' B' R B R F L' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw U' Bw R' Uw Bw' Lw' L R B Bw' Lw Rw Lw Bw Rw' Uw Lw Uw' l r b
*2. *Lw' Rw' B Lw' R Lw' Uw L Bw U' B Rw' Lw' Uw Lw' Bw' Rw Bw Rw u' r b
*3. *Uw Lw U' R Bw B' Uw' L R Bw' L' Uw' Rw' Bw' Uw Rw' Bw' Lw' u' l' r' b
*4. *Uw' Bw L' B' Rw' Lw Rw' U' R' Uw Bw' Lw Rw Bw Lw Bw' Lw' u' b'
*5. *L B Rw B' Uw Rw' R' Bw L R' Lw Uw' Rw Lw' Bw' Rw Lw u' l r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R3 D2 L U3 R D3 L2 U L U R U R D L U R2 D L D2 R U L3 U R D2 L U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U3 R D2 L U L D2 R U L2 U R2 D L U2 L D R2 U L D R2 D L3 U R D L D R U L U2 R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R U L U L D2 L U R D2 L U R3 D L U2 L2 D R3 U2 L D L U L D2 R D L U R2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L D R D L D L U2 R D2 L U2 L D2 R U2 L U R2 D2 R D L U R U2 L D L D R2 U L2 D L U2 R D2 L D R U L D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U2 R D L3 D R3 U L2 U L D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R U R U2 R D3 L U2 L U L D2 R U2 R2 D2 L2 U L U R2 D R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' D L U' R2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 B R U' L F2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' B D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 L B2 F' U2 R' D' F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U B F2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 L U2 L D B' F' U' L2 F' L2 B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' F2 L D B' L' U R L F2 R2 L' U2 B2 D2 U' R' B2 U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D' B R L2 B U2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 U B L2 F' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F B U' L' F2 R' B2 U F2 L' R2 B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U' B
*2. *R B' D2 F' U D F' B R B2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 U' B' D
*3. *U' L' F2 R' D2 R F2 L R U2 L U2 B' D' L' U2 B2 D' U2
*4. *L D B R2 B2 F R2 B L2 R' D2 R U R' B2 F' U L'
*5. *R' B2 U2 R U2 F2 R' D' U B2 L2 B' D2 R' D' B2 R U'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UL UF UL UF UB UR UF UR UF UR UL LB UL LB UL UB RF UF UL UB LB RF UF UR UF UB UL RB UB RB LF UF UR UB UR UL UB RB LF UF UL DB LB DL DF DL DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UF+ UL UF+2 DR+ DB LB+2 DR+2 UR+2 UB+ UR+ UB- DR-2 RF DR+
*2. * UR UF UR UL UF UB UL UF UB UR UB UR UF UB UL LB RF UR RF UR UF UR UB LB UL UB UL UF RF RB UB LF UL UF UR LB UL RB UR UB LB RB DB LB DB DL LB DL DF DR DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UL+ UB UL+2 DF+ DR RB+2 DF+2 UF+2 UR+ UF+ UR- DF-2 LF UL DF+2 DL DF DL+2 LF+ DB+ DL+ LF+2 UL+2 DB-
*3. * UF UR UF UL UB UL UB UL UF UR UL UF UB LB UL UB LB UL RF UF UR UF UR UF UR UB LB RF LF UL UF UR RB UB UR RB UB UR UB UL RB DR RF DB DF DR RF UR DF DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ LF+ UL LF RB UB+ DF DR+ RF+2 DR RF DR+2 RF+ DF
*4. * UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UF UL UF UL UB UR RF UF RF UF UR RF UR UF UL LB UL UB UR RB UR RB LF UL UF LF UL UF UR LF UL UF DB DL LB UB UR RF RB DB LB DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR+2 RF UR-2 DL+2 DB RB+2 DL-2 DF+ LF+2 UL- DF
*5. * UR UL UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UB UL UB UL UF LB UL RF UF RF UF UR RF UR UF UB UR UL UB LB UB RB UR RB LF UF UR UL UF UB UR UF UB UR DB DF LF UL UB RB DB DL DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF LF UR+ RB UR+2 RF+2 DB- DR+ RF+ LF+ UF LF+2 DR- UR UL+ LF+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L U L' F R U R' U' F' U R' F' L' F L R L U' L U' L' F' R F' L' U L' U F L R U' BL B' R BL F BR U BR'
*2. *U B' U' B L' BL' B BL L BL L' BL' B' L' U L U F' U' L' R F' R' U R U F' U' F L' D' R' BL' D BR' F L' BL'
*3. *F' R' F' BR' F' D' F D' BR D' F' BR R' BR' F' U F L R' U' L U F U R' U F D' BL U' F' L U' R
*4. *U' L' BL' B' U' B U BL L' U' L' U' L U' F' R U R L' F R' F' R L F' U BR' B L' BL R' U' BR U'
*5. *L U L' U' R' L' F' L F R BL' U' B' U B BL L' U R L F U R' L F' R' F' L U B BR BL' R' D' U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2021)

Results for week 38: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, sigalig, and Benyó!

*2x2x2*(96)
1.  1.09 MLGCubez
2.  1.18 Charles Jerome
3.  1.29 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.33 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.56 BrianJ
6.  1.59 Magdamini
7.  2.02 darrensaito
8.  2.07 ElyasCubing
9.  2.25 JChambers13
10.  2.28 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  2.45 Oxzowachi
12.  2.56 Luke Garrett
13.  2.75 Toothcraver55
14.  2.85 mihnea3000
15.  2.86 owendonnelly
16.  3.03 Benyó
17.  3.10 cuberkid10
18.  3.12 BraydenAdamsSolves
19.  3.15 tJardigradHe
20.  3.19 Arachane
21.  3.24 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
22.  3.27 KardTrickKid_YT
23.  3.30 ichcubegerne
24.  3.43 DGCubes
25.  3.45 Liam Wadek
26.  3.47 sean_cut4
27.  3.49 Antto Pitkänen
28.  3.54 Shadowjockey
29.  3.58 John_NOTgood
30.  3.59 Zamirul Faris
31.  3.60 Cale S
31.  3.60 Dream Cubing
33.  3.66 MCuber
33.  3.66 BradenTheMagician
35.  3.73 vishwasankarcubing
36.  3.88 midnightcuberx
37.  3.93 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  3.93 BMcCl1
39.  4.07 Jami Viljanen
40.  4.08 Ontricus
41.  4.11 sigalig
42.  4.14 wearephamily1719
42.  4.14 Nuuk cuber
44.  4.20 Shaun Mack
45.  4.29 KrokosB
46.  4.32 agradess2
47.  4.33 PCCuber
48.  4.41 João Vinicius
48.  4.41 Trig0n
50.  4.43 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
51.  4.46 Fred Lang
52.  4.48 yijunleow
53.  4.52 trangium
54.  4.71 oliverpallo
55.  4.72 Θperm
56.  4.83 drpfisherman
57.  4.91 Theopryminxking
58.  4.92 CB21
59.  4.95 abunickabhi
60.  4.96 d2polld
61.  5.05 seungju choi
62.  5.10 Skewb_Cube
63.  5.20 Keroma12
64.  5.31 DUDECUBER
64.  5.31 Caleb Rogers
66.  5.58 White KB
67.  5.62 Bilbo7
68.  5.66 dylpickle123780
69.  5.75 soggy_bred
70.  5.84 bennettstouder
71.  5.95 TheEpicCuber
72.  6.14 theos
73.  6.17 Ethanawoll
74.  6.44 Li Xiang
75.  6.77 breadears
76.  6.78 Skeam
77.  6.89 Mike Hughey
78.  7.21 RyanSoh
79.  7.71 Simon31415
80.  8.00 Jrg
81.  8.22 nevinscph
82.  8.39 MarkA64
83.  8.78 Rubika-37-021204
84.  8.97 aamiel
85.  8.99 One Wheel
86.  9.07 sporteisvogel
87.  10.03 Waiz
88.  10.43 thomas.sch
89.  11.59 Jacck
90.  13.01 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
91.  14.18 Sandaru Dunutilake
92.  14.57 flyingk
93.  15.41 SizzleEBaconCubing
94.  18.81 Ultimatecuber0814
95.  20.32 MatsBergsten
96.  29.46 TBone01010


*3x3x3*(137)
1.  5.33 Luke Garrett
2.  6.86 BrianJ
3.  7.64 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  7.68 darrensaito
4.  7.68 thembldlord
6.  7.70 Toothcraver55
7.  7.84 Shaun Mack
7.  7.84 Charles Jerome
9.  7.94 MLGCubez
10.  8.09 KardTrickKid_YT
11.  8.15 Khairur Rachim
12.  8.33 tJardigradHe
13.  8.35 BraydenAdamsSolves
14.  8.41 Ty Y.
15.  8.52 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  8.54 Heewon Seo
17.  8.59 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
18.  8.60 Shadowjockey
19.  8.61 Magdamini
20.  8.77 vishwasankarcubing
20.  8.77 Skewb_Cube
22.  8.78 Cale S
23.  8.89 JChambers13
24.  8.94 Oxzowachi
25.  8.95 NoahCubing
25.  8.95 cuberkid10
27.  9.04 sean_cut4
28.  9.19 KrokosB
29.  9.26 Dream Cubing
30.  9.53 GenTheThief
31.  9.56 turtwig
32.  9.62 BradenTheMagician
33.  9.64 Brendyn Dunagan
34.  9.74 yijunleow
35.  9.86 Liam Wadek
36.  9.88 mihnea3000
37.  10.03 ElyasCubing
38.  10.06 NathanaelCubes
39.  10.07 Benyó
40.  10.08 FaLoL
41.  10.25 Sjviray
42.  10.29 agradess2
43.  10.32 Zamirul Faris
44.  10.48 20luky3
45.  10.66 DGCubes
46.  10.89 João Vinicius
47.  10.95 Ontricus
47.  10.95 sigalig
49.  10.96 ichcubegerne
50.  11.03 wearephamily1719
51.  11.29 John_NOTgood
52.  11.36 BMcCl1
53.  11.49 Nuuk cuber
54.  11.50 owendonnelly
55.  11.55 midnightcuberx
56.  11.59 MaksymilianMisiak
57.  11.70 ZF slow
58.  11.76 Arachane
59.  11.88 Antto Pitkänen
60.  11.94 abunickabhi
61.  12.08 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
62.  12.16 Fred Lang
63.  12.46 MCuber
64.  12.50 VJW
65.  12.72 ican97
66.  12.93 d2polld
67.  13.00 chancet4488
68.  13.17 Winfaza
69.  13.32 pizzacrust
70.  13.38 lumes2121
71.  13.48 PCCuber
72.  13.78 RainbowsAndStuff
73.  13.85 revaldoah
74.  13.92 pjk
75.  14.07 breadears
76.  14.09 jake.levine
77.  14.14 Natemophi
78.  14.16 Bilbo7
79.  14.21 TheEpicCuber
80.  14.42 CubableYT
81.  14.62 Keroma12
82.  14.69 xyzzy
82.  14.69 bennettstouder
84.  15.08 HD Truong Giang
85.  15.14 CB21
86.  15.15 thatkid
87.  15.20 CFOP INC
88.  15.32 Lvl9001Wizard
89.  15.53 Thecubingcuber347
90.  15.82 [email protected]
91.  15.98 nevinscph
92.  16.64 John Benwell
93.  16.68 LittleLumos
94.  16.73 VIBE_ZT
95.  16.87 seungju choi
96.  17.08 feli.cubes
97.  17.14 White KB
98.  17.53 IsThatA4x4
99.  17.60 Θperm
100.  17.62 DUDECUBER
101.  17.73 RyanSoh
102.  18.04 soggy_bred
103.  18.12 willian_pessoa
104.  18.40 CubeRed
105.  18.47 Simon31415
106.  18.65 Lux
106.  18.65 Li Xiang
108.  18.83 MarkA64
109.  19.00 theos
110.  19.11 dylpickle123780
111.  19.66 Ethanawoll
112.  20.51 Myanmarcuberzwe
113.  21.08 Jrg
114.  22.07 Edwin shino cuber
115.  22.33 Forrest
116.  22.91 zakikaz
117.  23.06 pb_cuber
118.  23.27 Caleb Rogers
119.  23.51 Skeam
120.  25.02 One Wheel
121.  25.08 sporteisvogel
122.  25.52 Rubika-37-021204
123.  25.75 ClashCode
124.  28.13 aamiel
125.  29.42 cubingmom2
126.  30.76 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
127.  32.45 Jacck
128.  33.16 MatsBergsten
129.  33.51 flyingk
130.  35.11 Waiz
131.  44.16 DynaXT
132.  47.75 Nash171
133.  51.29 Kry1992
134.  53.88 Ultimatecuber0814
135.  56.15 TBone01010
136.  56.37 Sandaru Dunutilake
137.  58.63 awh


*4x4x4*(77)
1.  28.30 cuberkid10
2.  30.62 Khairur Rachim
3.  31.81 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  32.06 tJardigradHe
5.  32.89 darrensaito
6.  33.27 BrianJ
7.  33.92 Luke Garrett
8.  34.04 MLGCubez
9.  34.39 Dream Cubing
10.  36.20 Shaun Mack
11.  36.66 Sjviray
12.  36.79 FaLoL
13.  36.88 ichcubegerne
14.  37.91 BradenTheMagician
15.  38.16 mihnea3000
16.  38.84 Benyó
17.  39.34 Shadowjockey
18.  39.48 Oxzowachi
19.  39.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  40.01 ElyasCubing
21.  40.30 agradess2
22.  40.53 sigalig
23.  40.58 Zamirul Faris
24.  40.90 KrokosB
25.  41.15 John_NOTgood
26.  41.28 sean_cut4
27.  42.37 MCuber
28.  44.01 BraydenAdamsSolves
29.  44.21 DGCubes
30.  44.22 jake.levine
31.  45.06 João Vinicius
32.  45.12 MaksymilianMisiak
33.  45.54 Antto Pitkänen
34.  46.68 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
35.  47.09 abunickabhi
36.  47.30 wearephamily1719
37.  49.07 Liam Wadek
38.  49.35 BMcCl1
39.  49.73 VJW
40.  49.83 xyzzy
41.  50.37 Ontricus
42.  51.41 CB21
43.  51.47 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
44.  51.64 midnightcuberx
45.  51.68 Dylan Swarts
46.  52.54 thatkid
47.  52.93 nevinscph
48.  54.39 Nuuk cuber
49.  54.74 Skewb_Cube
50.  55.34 Arachane
51.  56.39 LittleLumos
52.  56.49 TheEpicCuber
53.  57.19 breadears
54.  57.83 revaldoah
55.  58.04 Bilbo7
56.  58.28 PCCuber
57.  59.36 owendonnelly
58.  1:00.19 John Benwell
59.  1:00.40 bennettstouder
60.  1:02.27 d2polld
61.  1:04.71 White KB
62.  1:07.91 Θperm
63.  1:08.29 Winfaza
64.  1:11.41 soggy_bred
65.  1:11.77 One Wheel
66.  1:11.81 Li Xiang
67.  1:13.28 DUDECUBER
68.  1:25.94 Jrg
69.  1:27.44 theos
70.  1:32.63 seungju choi
71.  1:37.51 sporteisvogel
72.  1:41.23 Jacck
73.  1:44.49 Rubika-37-021204
74.  2:04.80 thomas.sch
75.  2:05.68 MatsBergsten
76.  2:13.70 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
77.  DNF pizzacrust


*5x5x5*(49)
1.  54.81 tJardigradHe
2.  56.83 vishwasankarcubing
3.  58.95 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:02.20 darrensaito
5.  1:02.43 ichcubegerne
6.  1:04.26 Dream Cubing
7.  1:05.09 Shadowjockey
8.  1:05.23 FaLoL
9.  1:07.04 Benyó
10.  1:09.80 Khairur Rachim
11.  1:14.11 sigalig
12.  1:15.52 DGCubes
13.  1:17.21 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  1:18.83 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  1:19.15 João Vinicius
16.  1:20.37 Keroma12
17.  1:20.75 nevinscph
18.  1:21.72 jake.levine
19.  1:22.69 abunickabhi
20.  1:24.69 MaksymilianMisiak
21.  1:25.87 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:25.94 xyzzy
23.  1:26.76 sean_cut4
24.  1:28.83 Zamirul Faris
25.  1:29.87 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:31.86 VJW
27.  1:32.29 BMcCl1
28.  1:37.12 Liam Wadek
29.  1:38.89 TheEpicCuber
30.  1:40.79 CB21
31.  1:42.21 John_NOTgood
32.  1:43.74 thatkid
33.  1:45.05 Bilbo7
34.  1:52.59 LittleLumos
35.  2:02.07 breadears
36.  2:16.91 One Wheel
37.  2:19.92 Jrg
38.  2:21.40 theos
39.  2:23.68 Θperm
40.  2:25.02 Lux
41.  2:30.14 White KB
42.  2:34.55 Rubika-37-021204
43.  2:38.64 sporteisvogel
44.  2:41.66 PCCuber
45.  2:48.21 Jacck
46.  3:01.49 ClashCode
47.  4:00.40 MatsBergsten
48.  4:19.12 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
49.  DNF midnightcuberx


*6x6x6*(25)
1.  1:44.58 Dream Cubing
2.  1:52.16 Benyó
3.  1:56.16 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  1:58.34 ichcubegerne
5.  2:18.22 Liam Wadek
6.  2:22.65 sigalig
7.  2:27.71 nevinscph
8.  2:40.23 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  2:45.41 DGCubes
10.  2:46.37 xyzzy
11.  2:56.66 CB21
12.  3:02.31 Nuuk cuber
13.  3:21.23 TheEpicCuber
14.  3:22.35 Antto Pitkänen
15.  3:26.82 Zamirul Faris
16.  3:51.77 One Wheel
17.  4:04.51 NathanaelCubes
18.  4:16.54 theos
19.  4:30.78 Jrg
20.  4:40.03 Rubika-37-021204
21.  4:53.31 Jacck
22.  5:04.66 thomas.sch
23.  5:39.90 sporteisvogel
24.  9:07.77 MatsBergsten
25.  DNF abunickabhi


*7x7x7*(14)
1.  2:40.03 Benyó
2.  2:43.23 ichcubegerne
3.  2:50.32 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  3:31.97 nevinscph
5.  3:37.03 sigalig
6.  3:37.98 Liam Wadek
7.  3:57.00 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  4:09.25 CB21
9.  4:12.79 DGCubes
10.  5:00.44 John_NOTgood
11.  6:13.21 One Wheel
12.  6:14.40 Jrg
13.  7:12.68 theos
14.  7:24.20 Rubika-37-021204


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(31)
1.  3.96 MLGCubez
2.  4.40 Khairur Rachim
3.  6.68 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  9.75 sigalig
5.  9.92 Luke Garrett
6.  10.13 seungju choi
7.  10.32 Benyó
8.  12.22 sean_cut4
9.  13.90 Bilbo7
10.  15.65 abunickabhi
11.  15.80 BradenTheMagician
12.  17.06 agradess2
13.  18.17 Nuuk cuber
14.  19.65 ichcubegerne
15.  21.89 Li Xiang
16.  22.21 Arachane
17.  24.06 nevinscph
18.  29.15 MatsBergsten
19.  30.18 Jacck
20.  31.68 LittleLumos
21.  32.24 midnightcuberx
22.  32.42 ClashCode
23.  39.52 RyanSoh
24.  41.08 thomas.sch
25.  48.10 White KB
26.  56.23 theos
27.  1:03.64 John_NOTgood
28.  1:27.74 sporteisvogel
29.  DNF mihnea3000
29.  DNF DGCubes
29.  DNF darrensaito


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(27)
1.  23.56 sigalig
2.  29.28 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  31.22 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  43.91 Keroma12
5.  52.13 Benyó
6.  1:00.66 abunickabhi
7.  1:15.00 MaksymilianMisiak
8.  1:18.97 BraydenAdamsSolves
9.  1:22.78 revaldoah
10.  1:26.81 nevinscph
11.  1:33.37 DGCubes
12.  1:50.57 midnightcuberx
13.  1:51.32 d2polld
14.  1:55.52 MatsBergsten
15.  2:01.94 LittleLumos
16.  2:04.45 filmip
17.  2:13.55 Li Xiang
18.  2:27.74 ClashCode
19.  2:56.35 Jacck
20.  3:07.90 PCCuber
21.  3:26.05 RyanSoh
22.  3:36.74 Arachane
23.  5:43.84 thomas.sch
24.  7:47.79 sporteisvogel
25.  DNF One Wheel
25.  DNF freshcuber.de
25.  DNF theos


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  2:14.91 sigalig
2.  3:40.01 seungju choi
3.  4:07.02 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  7:48.91 MatsBergsten
5.  9:48.55 Jacck
6.  9:58.23 Li Xiang
7.  12:40.40 theos
8.  DNF DGCubes
8.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  4:01.14 sigalig
2.  8:44.80 nevinscph
3.  15:01.08 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  15:07.55 MatsBergsten
5.  27:25.56 Li Xiang
6.  34:50.99 BraydenAdamsSolves
7.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  24:05.67 nevinscph
2.  DNF sigalig
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF sigalig

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)
1.  21/24 21:54 sigalig
2.  18/19 26:54 Keroma12
3.  21/32 60:00 willian_pessoa


Spoiler



4.  3/3 10:02 Jacck
5.  2/2 2:14 abunickabhi
6.  3/4 11:26 nevinscph
7.  2/3 3:03 seungju choi
8.  0/2 14:17 RyanSoh
8.  0/2 7:20 DGCubes
8.  2/5 40:28 Arachane


*3x3x3 one-handed*(67)
1.  10.66 Luke Garrett
2.  11.28 BrianJ
3.  12.05 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  12.06 MLGCubez
5.  12.57 Elo13
6.  12.67 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  12.76 Shaun Mack
8.  13.39 darrensaito
9.  14.17 Charles Jerome
10.  14.74 Magdamini
11.  15.13 NathanaelCubes
12.  15.65 Dream Cubing
13.  16.33 ichcubegerne
14.  16.60 turtwig
15.  16.96 BraydenAdamsSolves
16.  17.00 sean_cut4
17.  17.23 mihnea3000
18.  17.92 BradenTheMagician
19.  18.33 cuberkid10
19.  18.33 Benyó
21.  18.81 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  18.85 MCuber
23.  18.87 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
24.  19.12 midnightcuberx
25.  19.24 Oxzowachi
26.  19.83 KrokosB
27.  20.38 Antto Pitkänen
28.  20.60 xyzzy
29.  20.76 DGCubes
30.  20.87 João Vinicius
31.  21.07 Ontricus
32.  21.34 sigalig
33.  21.36 abunickabhi
34.  22.04 Zamirul Faris
34.  22.04 PCCuber
36.  22.58 revaldoah
37.  23.88 agradess2
38.  24.15 Arachane
39.  24.19 Winfaza
40.  24.47 John_NOTgood
41.  26.94 BMcCl1
42.  27.83 VIBE_ZT
43.  28.26 Nuuk cuber
44.  28.37 TheEpicCuber
45.  28.56 RyanSoh
46.  29.29 d2polld
47.  29.62 nevinscph
48.  31.18 LittleLumos
49.  31.19 breadears
50.  31.45 Kacper Jędrzejuk
51.  32.18 Ethanawoll
52.  32.78 Bilbo7
53.  34.66 seungju choi
54.  36.07 White KB
55.  38.24 CFOP INC
56.  39.82 CB21
57.  42.44 Skewb_Cube
58.  45.11 Li Xiang
59.  49.24 DUDECUBER
60.  49.91 sporteisvogel
61.  58.30 ClashCode
62.  59.95 Rubika-37-021204
63.  1:01.89 theos
64.  1:02.68 Jacck
65.  1:22.16 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
66.  1:50.23 MatsBergsten
67.  2:05.41 DynaXT


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  46.66 DGCubes
2.  1:32.08 Li Xiang
3.  4:12.37 Zamirul Faris


Spoiler



4.  DNF BraydenAdamsSolves


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  33.42 ichcubegerne
2.  42.32 BradenTheMagician
3.  45.52 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  46.83 CB21
5.  47.09 seungju choi
6.  48.59 DGCubes
7.  1:12.61 Arachane
8.  1:17.24 John_NOTgood
9.  1:17.36 theos
10.  1:44.52 Jacck
11.  2:01.34 MatsBergsten
12.  2:22.85 DUDECUBER
13.  3:41.49 Zamirul Faris


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(4)
1.  30.33 (33, 26, 32) Benyó
2.  31.67 (29, 34, 32) filmip
3.  49.00 (48, 53, 46) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  DNF (52, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(40)
1.  41.78 Luke Garrett
2.  42.39 cuberkid10
3.  43.85 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  47.19 Khairur Rachim
5.  48.25 BrianJ
6.  50.17 BradenTheMagician
7.  55.36 Zamirul Faris
8.  56.49 ichcubegerne
9.  56.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
10.  57.64 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  57.86 Benyó
12.  1:05.59 sean_cut4
13.  1:06.45 John_NOTgood
14.  1:07.10 Antto Pitkänen
15.  1:07.49 sigalig
16.  1:07.86 DGCubes
17.  1:09.23 abunickabhi
18.  1:09.46 BMcCl1
19.  1:16.52 PCCuber
20.  1:17.63 nevinscph
21.  1:19.75 owendonnelly
22.  1:20.68 Nuuk cuber
23.  1:20.94 breadears
24.  1:21.49 Arachane
25.  1:22.36 TheEpicCuber
26.  1:24.03 CB21
27.  1:26.64 midnightcuberx
28.  1:35.11 Θperm
29.  1:35.71 White KB
30.  1:39.48 Li Xiang
31.  1:40.60 d2polld
32.  1:41.21 theos
33.  1:41.52 Ethanawoll
34.  1:41.55 DUDECUBER
35.  1:43.63 soggy_bred
36.  1:53.59 One Wheel
37.  2:25.51 Jacck
38.  2:41.77 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
39.  3:06.73 Jrg
40.  3:45.93 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(28)
1.  1:37.16 cuberkid10
2.  1:50.36 Benyó
3.  1:54.01 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1:57.86 Khairur Rachim
5.  2:05.28 ichcubegerne
6.  2:15.38 abunickabhi
7.  2:23.38 sigalig
8.  2:24.80 Zamirul Faris
9.  2:30.06 nevinscph
10.  2:30.77 DGCubes
11.  2:33.95 John_NOTgood
12.  2:34.33 Nuuk cuber
13.  2:35.63 sean_cut4
14.  2:36.18 BMcCl1
15.  2:48.99 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  2:59.39 CB21
17.  3:19.92 breadears
18.  3:24.78 d2polld
19.  3:51.69 White KB
20.  4:00.51 Ethanawoll
21.  4:06.64 PCCuber
22.  4:09.39 soggy_bred
23.  4:11.30 Θperm
24.  4:14.37 theos
25.  4:33.54 Jrg
26.  4:45.58 One Wheel
27.  5:19.96 Jacck
28.  7:20.63 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:46.20 Benyó
2.  4:06.85 ichcubegerne
3.  4:35.27 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  4:39.74 DGCubes
5.  5:13.16 abunickabhi
6.  5:20.87 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  5:27.44 nevinscph
8.  5:53.18 CB21
9.  6:01.34 Nuuk cuber
10.  6:07.05 Zamirul Faris
11.  8:21.80 theos
12.  8:42.66 One Wheel
13.  8:51.96 Jrg
14.  8:52.77 White KB


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  6:32.90 Benyó
2.  7:16.35 ichcubegerne
3.  8:14.20 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  9:01.11 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  9:15.10 nevinscph
6.  9:52.01 abunickabhi
7.  10:02.96 CB21
8.  15:42.32 theos
9.  16:02.87 Jrg
10.  DNF DGCubes


*Clock*(28)
1.  4.23 JChambers13
2.  4.97 Liam Wadek
3.  5.11 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.30 vishwasankarcubing
5.  6.37 MLGCubez
6.  6.58 Magdamini
7.  7.08 ElyasCubing
8.  8.67 mihnea3000
9.  9.02 Shadowjockey
10.  9.34 Li Xiang
11.  9.51 revaldoah
12.  10.01 sean_cut4
13.  10.71 sigalig
14.  11.05 Nuuk cuber
15.  11.12 ichcubegerne
16.  11.55 BraydenAdamsSolves
17.  11.57 cubingmom2
18.  11.81 DGCubes
19.  12.62 Ethanawoll
20.  12.68 White KB
21.  13.99 Benyó
22.  17.92 Jacck
23.  18.67 abunickabhi
24.  18.94 nevinscph
25.  20.62 CB21
26.  21.30 PCCuber
27.  23.55 d2polld
28.  24.65 BMcCl1


*Megaminx*(31)
1.  37.89 Heewon Seo
2.  40.85 Magdamini
3.  43.20 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  47.93 Khairur Rachim
5.  51.11 vishwasankarcubing
6.  52.52 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  1:05.83 Benyó
8.  1:07.37 DGCubes
9.  1:08.05 tJardigradHe
10.  1:08.83 ichcubegerne
11.  1:09.23 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:18.55 owendonnelly
13.  1:28.36 sigalig
14.  1:32.08 BraydenAdamsSolves
15.  1:33.16 midnightcuberx
16.  1:34.25 nevinscph
17.  1:39.10 TheEpicCuber
18.  1:39.63 CB21
19.  1:51.63 Nuuk cuber
20.  2:04.24 d2polld
21.  2:04.48 Li Xiang
22.  2:29.60 theos
23.  2:31.58 One Wheel
24.  3:13.41 Jacck
25.  3:30.63 sporteisvogel
26.  4:21.70 Rubika-37-021204
27.  DNF MCuber
27.  DNF Bilbo7
27.  DNF abunickabhi
27.  DNF PCCuber
27.  DNF White KB


*Pyraminx*(51)
1.  1.54 Toothcraver55
2.  1.84 ElyasCubing
3.  2.07 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  2.47 Magdamini
5.  2.48 Shaun Mack
6.  2.90 Charles Jerome
6.  2.90 Ontricus
8.  3.06 DGCubes
9.  3.13 darrensaito
10.  3.22 BradenTheMagician
11.  3.32 BrianJ
12.  3.35 JChambers13
13.  3.43 Liam Wadek
14.  3.61 Luke Garrett
15.  4.31 midnightcuberx
16.  4.51 BraydenAdamsSolves
17.  4.56 João Vinicius
18.  4.92 cuberkid10
19.  4.93 Cale S
20.  5.11 KrokosB
21.  5.45 Antto Pitkänen
21.  5.45 vishwasankarcubing
23.  5.54 sean_cut4
24.  5.67 MCuber
25.  5.89 Benyó
26.  5.91 Nuuk cuber
27.  6.26 ichcubegerne
28.  6.45 Li Xiang
29.  6.62 sigalig
30.  7.08 Theopryminxking
31.  7.20 CB21
32.  8.18 theos
33.  8.33 abunickabhi
34.  8.86 yijunleow
35.  9.27 Zamirul Faris
36.  9.32 d2polld
37.  9.34 Waiz
38.  9.52 Mike Hughey
39.  10.42 Arachane
40.  11.04 Keroma12
41.  12.07 Skewb_Cube
42.  12.70 feli.cubes
43.  12.88 DUDECUBER
44.  12.91 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
45.  13.29 nevinscph
46.  13.48 Jacck
47.  14.94 Rubika-37-021204
48.  17.30 One Wheel
49.  20.45 TBone01010
50.  21.19 John_NOTgood
51.  36.12 Ultimatecuber0814


*Square-1*(50)
1.  7.20 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  7.90 Oxzowachi
3.  8.45 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  8.94 Theopryminxking
5.  10.21 Shaun Mack
6.  10.25 BrianJ
7.  10.35 KardTrickKid_YT
8.  10.58 Cale S
9.  10.81 GTGil
10.  10.97 ElyasCubing
11.  11.28 MaksymilianMisiak
12.  11.41 Charles Jerome
13.  11.89 BradenTheMagician
14.  12.34 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
15.  12.43 darrensaito
16.  12.58 Luke Garrett
17.  12.81 Magdamini
18.  12.88 Ty Y.
19.  13.23 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  14.43 Legomanz
21.  14.75 sigalig
22.  15.12 BraydenAdamsSolves
23.  15.66 ichcubegerne
24.  15.73 cuberkid10
25.  15.83 MCuber
26.  16.47 JChambers13
27.  17.32 20luky3
28.  17.63 Antto Pitkänen
29.  18.12 midnightcuberx
30.  18.70 Thom S.
31.  18.71 Benyó
32.  18.94 sean_cut4
33.  19.13 PCCuber
34.  19.93 DGCubes
35.  21.01 John_NOTgood
36.  21.04 wearephamily1719
37.  22.10 João Vinicius
38.  24.19 tJardigradHe
39.  25.28 KrokosB
40.  26.88 feli.cubes
41.  27.60 pizzacrust
42.  37.67 Nuuk cuber
43.  41.57 Li Xiang
44.  41.59 soggy_bred
45.  48.03 CB21
46.  48.14 abunickabhi
47.  52.11 nevinscph
48.  54.93 sporteisvogel
49.  55.64 Jacck
50.  57.07 White KB


*Skewb*(48)
1.  2.59 Urho Kinnunen
2.  2.83 Legomanz
3.  2.88 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  3.26 MLGCubez
5.  3.36 Cale S
6.  3.62 Magdamini
7.  4.05 BrianJ
8.  4.06 ElyasCubing
9.  4.19 darrensaito
10.  4.30 João Vinicius
11.  4.39 sean_cut4
11.  4.39 Antto Pitkänen
13.  4.61 Luke Garrett
14.  4.75 Liam Wadek
15.  4.97 BradenTheMagician
16.  5.24 d2polld
17.  5.26 vishwasankarcubing
18.  5.43 Dream Cubing
19.  5.59 ichcubegerne
20.  5.70 DGCubes
21.  5.76 KrokosB
22.  6.11 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
23.  6.43 midnightcuberx
24.  6.49 Benyó
25.  6.61 cuberkid10
26.  7.25 wearephamily1719
27.  7.49 feli.cubes
28.  7.51 Li Xiang
29.  7.61 BraydenAdamsSolves
30.  7.62 Nuuk cuber
31.  7.95 Arachane
32.  8.32 sigalig
33.  8.41 Ontricus
34.  8.63 CB21
35.  8.66 Θperm
36.  8.93 Keroma12
37.  8.97 abunickabhi
38.  9.22 John_NOTgood
39.  9.79 Ethanawoll
40.  10.32 theos
41.  11.06 PCCuber
42.  12.25 DUDECUBER
43.  12.32 nevinscph
44.  13.33 White KB
45.  13.58 TheEpicCuber
46.  16.21 Rubika-37-021204
47.  16.38 Jacck
48.  41.54 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx


*Kilominx*(8)
1.  25.55 DGCubes
2.  27.04 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  28.65 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  29.96 ichcubegerne
5.  32.19 Nuuk cuber
6.  35.23 owendonnelly
7.  47.90 CB21
8.  2:03.40 Rubika-37-021204


*Mini Guildford*(6)
1.  4:27.48 ichcubegerne
2.  4:35.82 Benyó
3.  4:56.12 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  6:16.17 Nuuk cuber
5.  7:49.56 oliverpallo
6.  8:11.27 CB21


*Redi Cube*(8)
1.  8.54 BMcCl1
2.  11.07 ichcubegerne
3.  11.30 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  20.07 Ethanawoll
5.  22.14 theos
6.  27.46 Mike Hughey
7.  30.70 Rubika-37-021204
8.  42.49 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  18.98 DGCubes
2.  34.59 ichcubegerne
3.  42.20 Theopryminxking


Spoiler



4.  55.28 Nuuk cuber
5.  1:16.69 One Wheel
6.  1:18.31 Li Xiang
7.  1:23.89 Jacck
8.  1:56.99 Rubika-37-021204
9.  2:17.68 CB21


*15 Puzzle*(5)
1.  18.37 Li Xiang
2.  20.27 ichcubegerne
3.  26.38 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  41.21 MatsBergsten
5.  3:01.08 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  53.12 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
2.  DNF Arachane

*Mirror Blocks*(7)
1.  14.53 BradenTheMagician
2.  18.49 ichcubegerne
3.  46.97 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  55.92 DGCubes
5.  59.49 Θperm
6.  1:28.97 CB21
7.  6:04.41 Li Xiang


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:24.71 DGCubes
2.  5:01.41 thomas.sch
3.  DNF Li Xiang

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(6)
1.  23.34 Skullush
2.  31.38 edd_dib
3.  40.46 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  1:30.54 kits_
5.  2:34.91 One Wheel
6.  3:05.65 Rubika-37-021204



*Contest results*(162)
1.  715 ichcubegerne
2.  709 sigalig
3.  698 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  673 DGCubes
5.  593 darrensaito
5.  593 Luke Garrett
7.  587 BrianJ
8.  584 MLGCubez
9.  574 BradenTheMagician
10.  553 Khairur Rachim
11.  548 cuberkid10
12.  523 sean_cut4
13.  499 BraydenAdamsSolves
14.  474 Nuuk cuber
15.  469 Magdamini
16.  468 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  466 nevinscph
18.  455 abunickabhi
19.  441 vishwasankarcubing
20.  432 Charles Jerome
21.  425 Shaun Mack
21.  425 Dream Cubing
23.  421 ElyasCubing
24.  411 Zamirul Faris
24.  411 midnightcuberx
26.  402 Liam Wadek
27.  394 Antto Pitkänen
28.  393 John_NOTgood
29.  385 tJardigradHe
30.  384 KrokosB
31.  378 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  375 João Vinicius
33.  373 CB21
34.  369 Oxzowachi
35.  341 Arachane
36.  340 mihnea3000
37.  329 Shadowjockey
38.  320 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
39.  318 MCuber
40.  315 Cale S
41.  310 BMcCl1
42.  309 JChambers13
43.  305 Li Xiang
44.  300 Ontricus
45.  290 PCCuber
46.  284 d2polld
47.  274 Toothcraver55
48.  273 agradess2
49.  266 FaLoL
50.  256 KardTrickKid_YT
51.  251 Brendyn Dunagan
51.  251 theos
53.  247 owendonnelly
54.  243 MaksymilianMisiak
55.  238 wearephamily1719
56.  236 TheEpicCuber
57.  228 Keroma12
58.  224 seungju choi
59.  222 Jacck
60.  218 Skewb_Cube
61.  202 White KB
62.  200 xyzzy
62.  200 Bilbo7
64.  197 breadears
65.  180 Legomanz
66.  179 NathanaelCubes
66.  179 revaldoah
68.  174 yijunleow
69.  171 Sjviray
70.  168 Θperm
70.  168 turtwig
72.  165 MatsBergsten
73.  164 Ty Y.
74.  162 LittleLumos
75.  160 Heewon Seo
76.  154 One Wheel
76.  154 jake.levine
78.  149 VJW
79.  146 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
80.  139 DUDECUBER
81.  136 thembldlord
82.  131 Ethanawoll
83.  128 Theopryminxking
83.  128 Rubika-37-021204
85.  127 Fred Lang
86.  126 Jrg
87.  125 20luky3
87.  125 Winfaza
89.  124 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
90.  122 RyanSoh
91.  116 soggy_bred
91.  116 NoahCubing
91.  116 sporteisvogel
94.  114 thatkid
95.  111 GenTheThief
96.  110 bennettstouder
97.  96 feli.cubes
98.  91 pizzacrust
99.  84 ZF slow
100.  77 VIBE_ZT
101.  76 ican97
102.  74 chancet4488
103.  73 John Benwell
104.  71 CFOP INC
104.  71 ClashCode
104.  71 lumes2121
107.  69 RainbowsAndStuff
107.  69 willian_pessoa
109.  67 Elo13
109.  67 pjk
111.  66 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
112.  64 Natemophi
113.  62 dylpickle123780
113.  62 thomas.sch
115.  61 CubableYT
116.  60 Jami Viljanen
117.  57 HD Truong Giang
117.  57 Caleb Rogers
119.  56 Simon31415
120.  53 Lvl9001Wizard
121.  52 Thecubingcuber347
122.  51 [email protected]
122.  51 oliverpallo
124.  50 Urho Kinnunen
124.  50 Lux
124.  50 MarkA64
124.  50 Trig0n
128.  46 trangium
128.  46 GTGil
130.  45 Skeam
131.  44 Mike Hughey
132.  43 drpfisherman
132.  43 IsThatA4x4
134.  40 Waiz
135.  37 CubeRed
135.  37 Dylan Swarts
137.  33 filmip
138.  32 aamiel
139.  30 cubingmom2
140.  29 Myanmarcuberzwe
141.  28 MartinN13
142.  27 Edwin shino cuber
143.  26 Forrest
144.  25 zakikaz
144.  25 Thom S.
146.  24 pb_cuber
147.  22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
148.  19 flyingk
149.  15 Ultimatecuber0814
149.  15 DynaXT
151.  14 TBone01010
152.  13 Sandaru Dunutilake
153.  11 OriEy
154.  10 Skullush
155.  9 edd_dib
155.  9 Nash171
157.  8 Kry1992
157.  8 Kit Clement
159.  7 freshcuber.de
159.  7 kits_
161.  6 SizzleEBaconCubing
162.  4 awh


----------



## Garf (Sep 28, 2021)

Who won the prize for the week?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Who won the prize for the week?


Sorry; I have taken to posting the prize winner one week after the competition ends, because too often there are issues to be resolved with the results first. Waiting a week, then updating the final results allows a better, fairer result. So I will be posting this week's winners next Monday night, as I have recently been doing each week.


----------



## Garf (Sep 28, 2021)

Okay. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 5, 2021)

162 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 148!

That means our winner this week is *flyingk!* Congratulations!!


----------

